
Peter Thiel and Sean Parker are financing a secretive cancer-fighting startup - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/04/peter-thiel-sean-parker-invest-in-3t-bioscieneces-to-fight-cancer.htmlThanks
======
masonic
Actual URL:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/04/peter-thiel-sean-parker-
inve...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/04/peter-thiel-sean-parker-invest-
in-3t-bioscieneces-to-fight-cancer.html)

